# Bataleon Omni?



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyone have info/specs on this board? Sintered or Extruded? Stiffer than the Riot? At the moment, all I know is this:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Have not seen any specs and I suspect you won't until its introduced. Have you tryed contacting Bataleon directly though the website?

Based upon the name I would guess its an all mountain stick... possibly a beefed up Goliath/Jam manifestation.

I am now officially a Bataleon convert. I had been riding Lib TRS btx and I really missed the camber. TBT all the bennies of RC without it. I am a Bataleon Slut now.. TBT rocks big time.

Taking out the enemy to slash the windblown pow tomorrow on the mountain Hood... yippeeeeeeeee never say weee.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope you have fun! I wont be hitting Hood until next week. Will be praying to the snow gods until then!
Oh yeah, and i just found some more info:

_Omni: This is the ultimate one board quiver. One board that does it all. This board not only does it all, but it does it all good. No averageness here. Our patented TBT makes things possible that to people of the flat board posse seems contradictory. Thanks to TBT you can have a freestyle board that actually turns plus a freeride board that floats and has park pop. With the OMNI you can truly have it all._


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep. just like I thought mates.. Another attempt at the ever illusive all mountain do everything with no limitations stik.

I think its a pipe dream pie in the sky task to build one but all the makers will continue to try.

IMO there are already several boards in the bataleon range that accomplish this already.. Namely the Goliath/Jam/enemy and maybe the fuuuuuuun kink my fave.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

My guess is that it will be a cross between a Goliath and a Riot.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Well maybe Bataleon will go all out this time? I'm hoping for the best, and for it to be softer than the riot but still kill freeriding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> Well maybe Bataleon will go all out this time? I'm hoping for the best, and for it to be softer than the riot but still kill freeriding.


Me 2 cuz im DEFINATLY getting a Bataleon next season! :thumbsup: I was thinkin either the Fun Kink or the Airobic, but if the trully is the Do All board then maybe this will be my next board :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

mcjsdaddy said:


> Me 2 cuz im DEFINATLY getting a Bataleon next season! :thumbsup: I was thinkin either the Fun Kink or the Airobic, but if the trully is the Do All board then maybe this will be my next board :dunno:


I know this isn't much help but here it is anyway. Out in Colorado 15+ year boarder. 


"I' m riding next year's Omni 163 right now, and I am really liking it! Man... I hope you guys can make it out this way real soon!"


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm loving the graphics on that board . Just hope it has a sintered base.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

mcjsdaddy said:


> Me 2 cuz im DEFINATLY getting a Bataleon next season! :thumbsup: I was thinkin either the Fun Kink or the Airobic, but if the trully is the Do All board then maybe this will be my next board :dunno:


why would you look at too park specific decks then jump on the all mt board lol?

the omni seems to me like its going to be close to like a rome anthem style board. it has FR tbt which seems odd to me when they say this is the do everything board. is that not contradictory to either the board as a do everything, or a FR tbt on a do everything board? they blatantly say on their site that FS tbt is their most all around tbt


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

The Enemy is not a great park board, kickers maybe, rails no so much. its so stiff. Id take an airobic to the park before any other bataleon board, then fun kink, Evil Twin, Riot, Goliath, Jam, Undisputed, then enemy in that order


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

anyone know the stiffness? i like the softness of the goliath but i love my Jam. i'd like something softer than the jam with a better base than the goliath. if not, i might go with the riot next season although i heard the carbon made it a little stiffer.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

darkninja said:


> I'm loving the graphics on that board . Just hope it has a sintered base.


Same here, most of the 2010 line looks either GAY or ugly. Then i came across this board and was blown away by the decent graphics! And it BETTER be sintered!


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

absoludicrous said:


> anyone know the stiffness? i like the softness of the goliath but i love my Jam. i'd like something softer than the jam with a better base than the goliath. if not, i might go with the riot next season although i heard the carbon made it a little stiffer.


These are the numbers taken from their website:

Model: ----------- Stiffness:
Airobic ---------- 4-3-4
Evil Twin -------- 6-4-6
Riot ------------- 7-5-7
fun.kink --------- 3.5
goliath ---------- 5
the jam ---------- 7
undisputed ------- 7/6
enemy ------------ 9

Don't know the stiffness of the Omni


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey bzzy ? do you own one of those limited edition sticks like the one on your avatar? lucky lucky supposedly they were only distributed down unda in NZ??


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> supposedly they were only distributed down unda in NZ??



This is true, the graphics pay homage to a toy that no nz kid could of lived without (or at least one i know)


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

Yess I do! 1 happy bastard over here. I'm very happy with it, cuz the "regular" Goliath looks very boring in my eyes.
True, it's a NZ only model, but some how they were also sold in the Netherlands. 2 of these sticks were sold here and I have one of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I tryed to get one of the limited edition E twins but my bank roll was not fat enough. U are the fortunate knuckledragger.. She'll be apples mate.. good on ya.


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> This is true, the graphics pay homage to a toy that no nz kid could lived without (or at least one i know)


I didn't know that a toy was the inspiration for this board. I'm not familiar with this toy.
Funny thing is, when testing this board in a indoor dome, kids were staring at my board. Now I know why.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> The Enemy is not a great park board, kickers maybe, rails no so much. its so stiff. Id take an airobic to the park before any other bataleon board, then fun kink, Evil Twin, Riot, Goliath, Jam, Undisputed, then enemy in that order


Thats for sure. I love the enemy for fast groomers and jump landings. I am too old to ride the big park jumps but I am sure it would be amazing there. But for chundery chopped up high speed schralping, the Enemy will plow through almost anything with aplomb and stability... and love that sintered blazingly fast base..


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I want they 08/09 ET Limited


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

thats the stik I was talking about...Schweet.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

BzzyB said:


> These are the numbers taken from their website:
> 
> Model: ----------- Stiffness:
> Airobic ---------- 4-3-4
> ...


Thanks. Yeah I was just curious about the Omni. I've ridden a few bataleons now and own the jam. I was hoping the omni would be like the goliath with the sintered base. I guess we'll see when we get more info.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

absoludicrous said:


> I was hoping the omni would be like the goliath with the sintered base.


THE ULTIMATE BOARD

I just emailed Bataleon, hopefully they'll cough up some answers.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> THE ULTIMATE BOARD
> 
> I just emailed Bataleon, hopefully they'll cough up some answers.


i'll take two if they release one


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

I want the USA bataleon board, has nice graphics from what i've seen. Hopefully it's a sintered base and is fairly stiff.


----------



## BzzyB (Mar 13, 2009)

I need a name said:


> I want the USA bataleon board, has nice graphics from what i've seen. Hopefully it's a sintered base and is fairly stiff.


Hopefully they will sell them in Netherlands too cuz I think it's their best design for the new season.


As a reaction to the Bzzy B design, a bataleon fan made the Bnny B.
I think he(Paffieda) did an awesome job integrating the hand logo with a bunny.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

BzzyB said:


> Hopefully they will sell them in Netherlands too cuz I think it's their best design for the new season.
> 
> 
> As a reaction to the Bzzy B design, a bataleon fan made the Bnny B.
> I think he(Paffieda) did an awesome job integrating the hand logo with a bunny.


Damn - I want one!


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I need a name said:


> I want the USA bataleon board, has nice graphics from what i've seen. Hopefully it's a sintered base and is fairly stiff.


Word is it's based off the Fun.Kink so no and no.

Bataleon 2009/2010 - Photo collection - Tackyworld.com


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

markee said:


> I want they 08/09 ET Limited


ride 45 has one in stock for like 310$ google them and see what they will do...its a shop up north where i go frequently, i would of got it for you if you wanted me too lol..


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> The Enemy is not a great park board, kickers maybe, rails no so much. its so stiff. Id take an airobic to the park before any other bataleon board, then fun kink, Evil Twin, Riot, Goliath, Jam, Undisputed, then enemy in that order


RidePowder, what are the noticeable differences between the Airobic and Fun Kink? I know that Airobic is a twin and Fun Kink is a directional twin and minor flex differences. Which one is better for bigger jumps? and which one has more pop?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

the airobic is their softest board. the fun kink is their second. if you want something to go off big jump Id look into the riot. its got a sintered base and a good level of stiffness for that stuff. its a little stiffer than the twin but its got sintered base, and bataleon sintered bases = win


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> I am now officially a Bataleon convert. I had been riding Lib TRS btx and I really missed the camber. TBT all the bennies of RC without it. I am a Bataleon Slut now.. TBT rocks big time.


Same here. I preferred my Bataleon Riot over mu Lib TRS BTX. TBT is amazing.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Same here. I preferred my Bataleon Riot over mu Lib TRS BTX. TBT is amazing.


Now you tell me after I got the T.Rice to try out the MTX - oh well


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> I know this isn't much help but here it is anyway. Out in Colorado 15+ year boarder.
> 
> 
> "I' m riding next year's Omni 163 right now, and I am really liking it! Man... I hope you guys can make it out this way real soon!"


Hey Dan, This is Bud in Wyoming. I'm an older free rider (50 years young), freak'n love my Undisputed! Was out this morning after our recent spring dump, amazing! How in the heck did you get a new Omni already? I'm jelous! (Not really) That's cool man, it'll give me something to look forward to next season. Is is sized like the Undisputed? I've got the 163, so its a mid-wide (25.6) I think, which is perfect for my 11 boots! Tell me what you can, thanks and take care.
Bud


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

v-verb said:


> Now you tell me after I got the T.Rice to try out the MTX - oh well


Don't fret matey. The T Rice with MTX is one of the funnest, responsive cambered board boards I have ever ridden. I demoed one a last season before I bought the TRS btx. I would have bought the T rice demo from the shoppe at meadows if they had not given handed it over to a local pro rider who ganked his on a rail during a competion at the resort. 

The T rice mtx is a GREAT stik.. Remember, its the Indian not the arrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

RidePowder said:


> the airobic is their softest board. the fun kink is their second. if you want something to go off big jump Id look into the riot. its got a sintered base and a good level of stiffness for that stuff. its a little stiffer than the twin but its got sintered base, and bataleon sintered bases = win


The airobic has twin TBT. The Fun kink (my fave) has the freestyle TBT and is setback only .5 (one half centimeter) This small amount of setback will not hinder your freestyle progression at all IMO, and will give you more all mtn. versatility than the Airobic.

I love my funkink and ride it centered with equal tip and tail. I am actually set up .5 ahead of the sidecut and this makes for a more forgiving switch turn entry...


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Don't fret matey. The T Rice with MTX is one of the funnest, responsive cambered board boards I have ever ridden. I demoed one a last season before I bought the TRS btx. I would have bought the T rice demo from the shoppe at meadows if they had not given handed it over to a local pro rider who ganked his on a rail during a competion at the resort.
> 
> The T rice mtx is a GREAT stik.. Remember, its the Indian not the arrow.


Thanks oneplankawanka!

I was kidding a bit as I'm probably going to ride my Evil Twin for the first half of the season and switch to the Rice the second half.:thumbsup:


Now that I think of it, can you do an A/B of the T.Rice MTX and BTX? Pretty please?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

markee said:


> Word is it's based off the Fun.Kink so no and no.
> 
> Bataleon 2009/2010 - Photo collection - Tackyworld.com


This French site is saying Syntruded 2555. They also have base shots.

Bataleon Omni 2010 - specs, photos et tests de la Bataleon Omni


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

nice find! base shots on all the boards!


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I want a hoodie with the Airobic base graphic...

and how legit is that site? Is Bataleon really not going to produce a 151 Riot? If not then I guess I gotta beef up over the summer hah.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

v-verb said:


> Now that I think of it, can you do an A/B of the T.Rice MTX and BTX? Pretty please?



I would be happy too if you tell me what an A/B is :dunno: tell me in english what you are looking for and I will try and get r done fer ya.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Bataleon finally got back to me, saying the Omni is going to have a 5.5 flex.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> I would be happy too if you tell me what an A/B is :dunno: tell me in english what you are looking for and I will try and get r done fer ya.


Hi - sorry it's just a comparison between the two. Basically which is better for freeriding and is the BTX a significant improvement over the MTX only?

I do appreciate the post you did a page back though.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Aah contrast and compare I gotcha. This is a tough call. Let me think about it a little and I will get back to you.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Really looking forward to a rider review on this one. 

Hopefully bataleon does a demo day in CO also


----------

